# rust



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

any rust problems?


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

am I the only one whitch 1990 p10 is rusting?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*rust info*

I heard "some" people in Japan are having rust problem around sunroof and trunk on their P10s.


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

*Rusting 1991*

I've got 2 spots on my G, one on the inside of the trunk where the channel wasn't draining and it rusted the actual trunk lid, and one on the edge of the sunroof.

Tom


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

mine is rusting in front of the rear wheels and in the lower corners of the rear windscreen ?
it was made in englad maybe this is the reason.

does anyone of you guys know what kind of underbodie coating does NISSAN youse? it looks like foam when i remove it


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2002)

*Rust*

I have some Rust. (93.5 G20). Under the trunk lid, and on both front "A" Posts between the door hinges.


----------

